# Mbuna Setup Some advice please



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a 120 litre tank Juwel Lido 120 and would like to change the current setup to an Mbuna setup. 

To begin with my tap water source has GH 16, PH 8, KH3. I think this is the perfect setup for Mbuna setup right?

Now for filtration I was going to buy the Eheim Ecco Pro 200 ( 600 litres/hr ). Also was going to add another water pump to circulate more the water.

Lightning... right now I have 2x 24W T5 with reflectors. High-Lite® Day tube and High-Lite® Nature tube. Should I change one of these (Juwel also have High-Lite® Colour tube enhances natural colours It intensifies red and blue colours)? These have been running for 1 year. Should I change them because of the light intensity? I have reflectors should I remove them? Currently I leave them on for 10 hours a day because I have plants but now I will not have any more plants or will have some plants that do not require that much of plants like tape grass so how much light should be on?

Gravel what should I get? I would love sand. Maybe something from Seachem (onyx sand) or something else?

Now for the fish. I would like to get for sure labidochromis caeruleus (yellow labs), then something to mix with yellow labs are Labidochromis sp. Hongi (Kimpuma, Hongi Red Top), or last preference Pseudotropheus demasoni & Pseudotropeus saulosi.

Which do you think that is the best to get togeter? Also how much should I get?

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't get 2 fish in the same genus, that is asking for hybrids. Don't mix demasoni with saulosi either. The males look too similar. Any chance you can go up to a bigger tank? That's only 30 gallon and even for small mbuna, you will likely have aggression problems long-term. I kept Saulosi in a 30 and had to move them to a 55.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Well right now I cannot get a bigger tank. What does hybrid mean?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

migdem said:


> Well right now I cannot get a bigger tank. What does hybrid mean?


A cross between two different species of fish.
I've had this happen twice. I now have a Yellow Lab x Red Zebra male hybrid and Yellow Lab x Red Zebra x Red Top "Hongi" Cichlid hybrids.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

ah cool and how do they look like?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Here is the thread. 
Shows almost everything from three months ago to now. 
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=337935

And here is the Yellow Lab x Red Zebra (The father of the fry as well)


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

hehe not so colorful as yellow lab 

I will try to make a species tank then its better. Was maybe going for electric yellow labs & Pseudotropheus demasoni


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

While some may look neat, you generally don't want hybrids. Most people want pure bred fish, so hybrids don't always sell well. People will also complain about ruining the original strands of fish. If your intent is breeding and selling, try to keep it as pure as possible.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok will go for electric labs and maybe Pseudotropheus demasoni.

Thanks


----------

